# ما هو المرض الوراثي؟



## ربيع عاطر (26 يوليو 2009)

يتألف جسم الإنسان من مجموعة من الأعضاء , و كل عضو يتألف من عدد هائل من الخلايا , و كل خلية تحتوي 46 صبغي موجودة في نواة الخلية على شكل أزواج متماثلة , و منها زوجان مسؤولان عن تحديد الجنس هما الصبغي X و Y فعند الذكر هناك صبغي X و آخر Y, و عند الأنثى هناك صبغيان XX












ما هو الصبغي ؟

الصبغي هو مجموعة من البروتينات مجتمعة و كل منها يسمى المورثة و تسمى بالانكليزية الجِين GENE , و يحتوي كل صبغي على ملايين المورثات أو الجينات و كل مورثة مسؤولة عن صفة ما أو أكثر في جسم الإنسان , فهناك مورثة للون العينين و لون البشرة و هكذا ....وربما تجتمع عدة مورثات لتحديد صفة واحدة..

و عند حدوث الإلقاح و الحمل تأتي نصف الصبغيات من الأم عن طريق البويضة الحاوية على 23 صبغي و النصف الآخر من الأب عن طريق النطفة الحاوية على 23 صبغي آخر و هكذا يأخذ الطفل جزء من صفات الأب و جزء من صفات الأم , و باجتماع البويضة مع النطفة تتكون البيضة الملقحة التي تتطور نحو المضغة ثم الجنين.


ما هو الجين أو المورثة ؟
المورثة هي جزء من الـ DNA يختلف طوله من مورثة لأخرى, و المورثة هي الوحدة الأساسية و الوظيفية في الوراثة عند البشر.









ما هو الـ DNA ؟
الـ DNA أو الحمض الريبي النووي منزوع الأوكسجين, هو اجتماع سكر الريبوز منقوص الأكسجين مع جذور الفوسفات والأسس الآزوتية وهي أربعة: ( adenine (A), guanine (G), cytosine (C), and thymine (T , 

و يوجد الـ DNA في النواة بشكل رئيسي و قسم ضئيل منه في أجزاء أخرى من الخلية منها الميتوكوندريا , وكل خلية من خلايا الإنسان تحتوي على نفس الحمض النووي الريبي , و اختلاف ترتيب الأسس الآزوتية يعطي الصفات المميزة.









كيف يحدث المرض الوراثي ؟
يحدث المرض الوراثي نتيجة خللٍ في ترتيب الأسس التي تشكل الـ DNA ، مما يؤدي إلى خلل في المورثة.


متى يكون المرض وراثياً ؟
يكون المرض وراثياً عندما تنتقل صفات هذا المرض من الأب أو الأم أو كليهما , عن طريق مورثات مصابة بخللٍ ما بحيث يؤدي هذا الخلل إلى حدوث المرض , بعض الأمراض الوراثية التي تورّث بصفة متنحية قد تغيب لأجيال , ثم تظهر عند زواج أم و أب حاملين للمورثات المسببة.


هل يمكن للمرض الوراثي أن يحدث نتيجة خللٍ في الصبغيات ؟
هذا ممكن ولكنه نادر , إذ أن أكثر الأمراض الوراثية تنتج عن خللٍ في المورثات و ليس الصبغيات , مثال ذلك حالة المنغولية الناجمة عن وجود صبغي زائد في الزوج 21 
و من الأمثلة النادرة عن انتقال الأمراض بالوراثة نتيجة خلل الصبغيات هو بعض أنواع السرطانات​ 

ما هي أنماط توريث الأمراض ؟​1- الوراثة الجسمية المتنحية : autosomal recessive 
يقصد بكلمة متنحية أنها بحاجة لمورثة من كلٍّ من الأب و الأم لكي تسبب المرض و كلمة جسمية تعني أنه متعلق بالصبغيات الجسمية و ليس الجنسية فهو يمكن أن يصيب الجنسين

 و وجود مورثة واحدة تسبب حالة تسمى بحامل للمورثة أو حامل للمرض و لكنه غير مصاب , فحتى ينجب الوالدين طفلاً مصاباً يجب ان يكون كلّ منهما حامل للمورثة , و لهذا السبب لا تشاهَد هذه الأمراض عند كل الأجيال فقد تغيب لتعود و تظهر عند اجتماع حمَلة المورثات , و أهم الأمراض التي تنتقل بهذه الطريقة هي الثالاسيميا و فقر الدم المنجلي والداء الليفي الكيسي. 
و احتمال انجاب طفل مصاب في كل حمل هو 25 %.









2- الوراثة الجسمية السائدة Autosomal dominant :
و كلمة سائدة تعني أن وجود مورثة واحدة من أحد الوالدين كافية لظهور المرض عند الطفل الذي انتقلت له هذه المورثة , و لذلك تظهر الحالة في كل الأجيال بشكل متتالي , وتصيب الجنسين , و أهم الأمراض التي تورث بصفة جسمية سائدة : داء فون ريكلينغهاوزن من النمط 1 neurofibromatosis type 1 و داء هيتنغتون Huntington disease, و احتمال انجاب طفل مصاب هو 50 % في كل حمل.









3- الوراثة السائدة المرتبطة بالجنس بالصبغي اكس X -linked dominant disorders: 
و تنجم عن خللٍ في المورثات الموجود في الصبغي الجنسي اكس , و تصيب الجنسين و لكن يصاب الذكور أقل من الإناث , و تختلف فرصة انتقال المرض في حال إصابة الأب أو الأم , و تتميز هذه الحالة بأن الأب المصاب لا ينقل المرض للذكور ! و أهم مثال على هذا النمط من الوراثة هو متلازمة الصبغي اكس الهش fragile X syndrome











4- الوراثة المتنحية المرتبطة بالجنس بالصبغي اكس : X-linked recessive disorders

تنجم عن خللٍ في المورثات الموجودة في الصبغي الجنسي اكس , و تصيب الجنسين و لكن يصاب الذكور أكثر من الإناث و نادراً ما نشاهد إناث مصابات , و تختلف فرصة انتقال المرض في حال إصابة الأب أو الأم , و تتميز هذه الحالة بأن الأب المصاب لا ينقل المرض للذكور 
و أهم مثال على هذا النمط من الوراثة هو الناعور أو الهيموفيليا hemophilia و داء قابري Fabry disease











5- الوراثة المنتقلة عن طريق الميتوكوندريا : Mitochondrial disorders 

الميتوكوندريا هي جهاز هام للاستقلاب يوجد داخل الخلية , و يسمى هذا النمط من التوريث بالتوريث المتعلق بالأم , لأنه عند الإلقاح تأتي الميتوكوندريا من الأم فقط عن طريق البويضة و لا تأتي من النطفة من الأب , و هذا النمط يمكن أن يصيب الجنسين و يمكن أن يشاهد في كل الأجيال , و لكن الأب المصاب لا ينقل المرض

و أهم مثال على هذا النمط هو اعتلال العصب البصري الوراثي( Leber hereditary optic neuropathy (LHON









6- الوراثة متعددة العوامل : complex or multifactorial disorders

هذا النمط من الأمراض الوراثية لا ينجم عن خلل في مورثة واحدة كما في الأنماط السابقة و إنما عن خللٍ في عدة مورثات أغلبها غير معروف حتى الآن , إضافة لتدخل عوامل أخرى في ظهور المرض كالعوامل البيئية و نمط الحياة و الإنتانات , ومن الأمثلة على ذلك : الداء السكري , البدانة وأمراض القلب , و بالتالي لا يوجد نمط توريث معروف لهذه الأمراض و هي صعبة الدراسة و من الصعب تحديد الأشخاص الذين هم في خطر للإصابة بها , و هناك الكثير من الأبحاث حولها.




كيف تشخص الأمراض الوراثية ؟

يمكن وضع التشخيص بناء على قصة المريض و السوابق العائلية للحالة و بعض الفحوص الشعاعية و المخبرية المتممة , و بعض الحالات تحتاج لتحري المورثات المسؤولة بإجراء دراسة و استشارة وراثية ,و من المهم معرفة أن دراسة الصيغة الصبغية بشكلها العام أي تعداد الصبغيات لا يشخص الأمراض الوراثية


ما هو علاج الأمراض الوراثية ؟

كل مرض يعالج حسب الخلل الذي يسببه , و لا توجد معالجة لسبب المرض حتى الآن , أي لا يمكن إصلاح الخلل على مستوى المورثات و إنما تعالج المشاكل الناجمة عن ذلك 
ففي حالة التالاسيميا يتم نقل الدم و إعطاء الحديد 
و في .داء فابري يعطى الأنزيم المفقود و هكذا ,
 وهناك دراسات جارية على المعالجة بالجينات
​


----------



## eng abdallah (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (1 أغسطس 2009)

ربيع عاطر قال:


> ما هو علاج الأمراض الوراثية ؟​
> كل مرض يعالج حسب الخلل الذي يسببه , و لا توجد معالجة لسبب المرض حتى الآن , أي لا يمكن إصلاح الخلل على مستوى المورثات و إنما تعالج المشاكل الناجمة عن ذلك
> ففي حالة التالاسيميا يتم نقل الدم و إعطاء الحديد
> و في .داء فابري يعطى الأنزيم المفقود و هكذا ,
> وهناك دراسات جارية على المعالجة بالجينات​


 
جزاك الله خيراً اختي 

اعرف مرض وراثي بيكون عبارة عن قوة ابصار عين اليمنى او اليسرى اقوي بدرجات كبيرة من العين الاخرى

بينتج عن ذلك ان المخ بيركز على الصورة التي تأتيه من العين القوية ويتجاهل صورة العين الضعيفة 

وبمرور العمر وبلغ الطفل او الطفلة 12 سنة بيتجاهل العقل تماما الصورة التي تأتيه من العين الضعيفة وبعد فترة تكسل العين ولا ينفع معها اي علاج او نظارة او عمليات


اما فبل 12 بيتم عمل عملية باليزر للعين الضعيفة لتقويتها وبعد العملية يتم تغطية العين القوية والتركيز في الابصار على العين الضعيفة لتنبية العقل لها الى ان يصل العقل الصورة من كلتا العينين متساوية تقريباً :10: سبحان الله

لذلك على الاب و الام الاهتمام بالملاحظة الجيدة لحركات اطفالهم والإطمئنان على حواسهم وصحتهم لتجنب حدوث المشاكل في المستقبل


----------



## ربيع عاطر (2 أغسطس 2009)

أصبت أختي وهذه الحالة التي ذكرتها تسمى العين الكسولة (Amblyopia)


----------



## إسلام علي (3 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع قيم جدا


----------

